# Stupid De-Winterization Question About The Water Heater



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

I hate to ask a stupid question, but I just want to make sure to get it right. I had the dealer winterize my 280RS while they were doing some warranty work back in the fall. When I picked it up, I had every intention on asking the service tech this question, but totally slipped my mind. I'm heading to camp this weekend to de-winterize, and am curious what valve or valves will need to be turned on the water heater to take it off bypass? Is it just one valve or multiple valves? I know the other basics (I think), just want to make sure the correct valves get turned on the water heater to put in normal mode. Thanks in advance!


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

I guess I should have used the search option BEFORE posting this. According to previous similar topics, there's only one valve I'll have to turn in order to take it off bypass. Please let me know if I'm wrong. My anode rod is still out, so I guess if water starts coming out of my water heater, I've turned the correct valve.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

atomlinson said:


> I guess I should have used the search option BEFORE posting this. According to previous similar topics, there's only one valve I'll have to turn in order to take it off bypass. Please let me know if I'm wrong. My anode rod is still out, so I guess if water starts coming out of my water heater, I've turned the correct valve.


There should be 1 valve on backside of wh. Don't forget to clean anode rod and water heater drain port threads real well with a small wire brush before installing the rod. Also it is recommended that Teflon tape is used. I use plumbers putty and tape. 
Steve


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

therink said:


> I guess I should have used the search option BEFORE posting this. According to previous similar topics, there's only one valve I'll have to turn in order to take it off bypass. Please let me know if I'm wrong. My anode rod is still out, so I guess if water starts coming out of my water heater, I've turned the correct valve.


There should be 1 valve on backside of wh. Don't forget to clean anode rod and water heater drain port threads real well with a small wire brush before installing the rod. Also it is recommended that Teflon tape is used. I use plumbers putty and tape. 
Steve
[/quote]
Will do, Steve. Thanks!


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Steve's advise is spot on. 
One more step I do is before installing the anode rod. I will run the water pump to fill the water tank. This will flush any sediment out the anode rod hole. Depending on how much your rod corroded you'll get some sediment out. Clean threads well.


----------



## atomlinson (Jun 25, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> Steve's advise is spot on.
> One more step I do is before installing the anode rod. I will run the water pump to fill the water tank. This will flush any sediment out the anode rod hole. Depending on how much your rod corroded you'll get some sediment out. Clean threads well.


Thanks. Planned on hooking up the city water and running water with the anode rod out after turning off the bypass to flush the water heater out.


----------

